# Who REALLY wants to beat their SA?



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

Which of you truly is willing to put in the work to overcome their anxiety?
If you don't want to take serious action and put in the work you can stop reading this here.

For those of you who really are willing to take major steps into triumph, good, I have some opportunities for you.

I have had SAD since 5yrs old--it's been 17 yrs long, and early af in my development, so very strongly ingrained.

However, I've always wanted more--more out of life, less limitations.

It's been about a year now since I've really changed my priorities, attitude, and mindset in general when it comes to overcoming my weakness.

I've made major progress, but still have areas of weakness/limitation, and it's frustrating.

I want to improve more efficiently.
And, I like making more connections.

It doesn't matter your location, age, race, gender, or having limited English skills, I've made connections with all types of people, and each one is valuable.

If you want to accelerate your growth, get yourself into more positive direction, and have a useful ally against your SA, reach out to me.

We will do exercises to set your mind straight, feed your psyche healthy thoughts, and more depending on the specific logistics.

If you really want it, go for it.

Here's my contact info, send me a response there: [email protected]


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey Ricardo,

I'm interested, but I'd like to hear more about your background. 

I'll tell you a bit about myself:

I've been working on myself for about two years now. I developed social anxiety at age 11 and was diagnosed with AvPD at 15. I had psychiatric help for about two years, which didn't do me any good at all. 

Two years ago I got fed up and decided to just face my issue. My main motivation was sexual frustration. I was a kissless, dateless virgin. I had one person that I considered a friend but we weren't even close, he was socially awkward as well, and the relationship was very superficial. 

After a lot of self-imposed exposure therapy, I started to progress. My people-skills improved. I now have a healthy social circle, with real friends for the first time in my life. I have various other acquaintances as well, and I feel no fear when meeting new people. I network a lot and have formed a lot of useful connections as well.

I've also been on some dates here and there and had three sexual partners. I've never had any long-term relationship but I'm not even interested in that at the moment.

At this moment, I feel like I've defeated my SAD/AvPD, and feel that I'm "normal." The thing is, I don't want to be normal. I want to be better than normal. I want my progress to continue. 

I'm not sure what you're seeking at this moment, but you sound like you've made a lot of progress, are motivated, and understand the work that needs to be put in in order to make progress. I'd like to hear more about your background and what you want to do. I think we have the potential to be good teammates here, as we seem to have both gone through a lot of growth already. PM me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No offense, but it really sounds like you are selling something. Does this 'alliance' cost any money?


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

ProfessionalGinger said:


> Hey Ricardo,
> 
> I'm interested, but I'd like to hear more about your background.
> 
> ...


Hey, I just saw this, lol

I don't get notified on my email about stuff on here, and I'm rarely logged on here, so that's why.

I'll send you more details in a PM indeed.

And, yes, sounds like we are kinda like-minded.

I don't just want to get over my SA/AvPD either; I also want to reach a higher level of social ability.


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

splendidbob said:


> No offense, but it really sounds like you are selling something. Does this 'alliance' cost any money?


It doesn't cost anything. I'm not a business man. I'm a motivated action-taker looking for other motivated action takers so that we boost each other's growth.


----------

